# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Sadam Husein dënohet me vdekje me varje në litar

## Davius

*Ish udhëheqësi irakian Sadam Husein ështe dënuar me vdekje me varje nga një gjykatë në Bagdad. Ai kërkoi që të vritej nga një skuadër pushkatimi. Ai ishte akuzuar për krime kundër njerëzimit për ngjarjet në Duxhail ku humbën jetën 148 vetë.*

Sadam Huseini është duke iu drejtuar në këto momente popullit irakian nga salla e gjyqit. Po ashtu edhe vëllai i tij Barzan al-Tikriti është dënuar me vdekje. Ndërkohë qeveria irakiane ka vendosur orën e plotë policore në tërë Bagdadin dhe dy provinca të tjera të vendit. Ndërkohë lejet për ushtarakët janë anulluar. Kritikët akuzojnë qeveritë irakiane dhe amerikane se kanë ndërhyrë në proçes.

_BBC Albanian_

----------


## BEHARI

> *Ish udhëheqësi irakian Sadam Husein ështe dënuar me vdekje me varje nga një gjykatë në Bagdad. Ai kërkoi që të vritej nga një skuadër pushkatimi. Ai ishte akuzuar për krime kundër njerëzimit për ngjarjet në Duxhail ku humbën jetën 148 vetë.*
> 
> Sadam Huseini është duke iu drejtuar në këto momente popullit irakian nga salla e gjyqit. Po ashtu edhe vëllai i tij Barzan al-Tikriti është dënuar me vdekje. Ndërkohë qeveria irakiane ka vendosur orën e plotë policore në tërë Bagdadin dhe dy provinca të tjera të vendit. Ndërkohë lejet për ushtarakët janë anulluar. Kritikët akuzojnë qeveritë irakiane dhe amerikane se kanë ndërhyrë në proçes.
> 
> _BBC Albanian_


eh ky pou liroka i pari!!nga humori shkodran!!

----------


## Davius

> Amerika cdo faqe te historise e ka te pergjakur.
> Sa ironik eshte fati me disa.Te vijne tjeret te djegin te perdhosin dhe te ngrejne nje gjykate me njerezit e tu dhe te varin.
> 
> U bene shpellaret e Amerikes te flasin per demokraci e ligje.E ku?Ne Bagdad?Ne Babiloni?
> Atje ku kishte ligje kur soj e sorollopi i bushit akoma skishte dale nga shpellat.


Floriri, i keq interpreton gjerat ne lidhje me civilizimet, ato sot kane shume pak rendesi! Sot te gjitha vendet ku kane qene civilizimet e hershme, si Egjipti, Greqia Antike, Babilonia, India, jane vende jo shume te pasura, dhe pasuria si ajo kulturore apo pasuria monetare eshte ne shtetet e reja, si SHBA, Japoni, Gjermani, France e gjetiu!

Kjo qe thua ty eshte njejte si disa prizrenas, kur thone: Kur ne Prizreni ka qene qytet, Londra nuk ka ekzistuar, por sot perralla ndryshon. Sot Londra eshte superfuqi, ndersa Prizreni, superdobesi.

Gjerat duhet te shikohen nga nje kendveshtrim i tanishem, jo historik!

----------


## koder kiss

po me vjen me te vertete keq  nese denohet  me vdekje 
sepse vuajtja e atij mbaron aty 
une dua qe ai te denohet me ndonje denim special  qe vuajtja e atij te mos mbaroj kurre

----------


## koder kiss

o flori 

po ata  amerikanet nga jane ore thua se ato jane njerezit me te humbur
cja ke fut kot ketu ti ore

kur ka qene babilonia ne irak ska qene quajtur irak 
dhe njerezit qe jane sot ne irak  kane evoluar vone  pothuajse akoma ne evolim per tu kthyer ne njerez tamam

----------


## Cappuccino

Mire Sadami por une do i kisha renditur perkrah tij edhe keta me posht:

Janullatosin grek
Pavlin serb dhe
Artemijen e serbeve tu Kosoves

gati harrova edhe Fatos Nanosin grek 

 :pa dhembe:

----------


## bayern

Well kohe zgjedhjesh per senat ne USA, republikaneve i duhet e gjithe ndihma e mundur per te fituar.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Mire Sadami por une do i kisha renditur perkrah tij edhe keta me posht:
> 
> Janullatosin grek
> Pavlin serb dhe
> Artemijen e serbeve tu Kosoves
> 
> gati harrova edhe Fatos Nanosin grek


 :djall sarkastik:  
-------------------------------------------------------
Si ore njeri na paske renditur Patriket me Sadamin?!
A e di zot'rote qe Sadami ne 38 vjt diktature ka vrare2.000.000 njerez? 
Eshte e provuar qe prej dores se tij ( urdher personal), te jete zhdukur 
nje fshat i tere kurdesh, perdorimi i armatimeve jokonvencionale perpara
i'u bente eksperimenti ne Kurdistanin iraken e me pas, perdorej kunder 
Iranit.Shko pyet kurdet , shihitet, te krishteret (jane 900.000 ),te gjithe
bashke bejne 78% te Irakut, se ç'fare mendojne.
Po ta kishe krahasuar me E. Hoxhen,Stalinin,Hitlerin, Ataturkun qe ky i 
fundit ne 4 vjet, zhduku 2.000.000 armen dhe deboi nga tokat e tyre 
1.800.000 grek, etehere edhe flasim, ketu pa permendur te vraret... .

Nuk eshte as'pak qesharake, Sadami u denua si e meritonte, me vjen keq 
vetem qe prane tij nuk eshte edhe Millosheviçi e Binladeni!!!!!

----------


## MaDaBeR

Qe e meriton e meriton ate denim, ai dhe disa te tjere, por a do behet kjo gje??? Nuk dihet ende, pasi ai po gjykohet nga Gjykata Nderkombetare Per Krime Lufte ne Hage dhe eshte ajo qe do mare mastat perfundimtare per te.

*Lukas*

----------


## macipaci

> Floriri, i keq interpreton gjerat ne lidhje me civilizimet, ato sot kane shume pak rendesi! Sot te gjitha vendet ku kane qene civilizimet e hershme, si Egjipti, Greqia Antike, Babilonia, India, jane vende jo shume te pasura, dhe pasuria si ajo kulturore apo pasuria monetare eshte ne shtetet e reja, si SHBA, Japoni, Gjermani, France e gjetiu!
> 
> Kjo qe thua ty eshte njejte si disa prizrenas, kur thone: Kur ne Prizreni ka qene qytet, Londra nuk ka ekzistuar, por sot perralla ndryshon. Sot Londra eshte superfuqi, ndersa Prizreni, superdobesi.
> 
> Gjerat duhet te shikohen nga nje kendveshtrim i tanishem, jo historik!


E duhet menduar se Superfuqit -Kane te drejt????

Ku e gjeti te drejten Bushi te shpallte luften karshi Irakut ...me thenien "Sadami duhet te le Bagdatin perndryshe Amerika do te sulmoj"... e ku te shkonte Sadami kur vendi i tij i lindje Iraku ishe...a thua i kishte shkuar Bushit ne Washington DC....

Po mire thuhet, peshku i madhe e ha te voglin...por kjo nuk i perligj te drejten ama...

----------


## Alket123

> Po mire thuhet, peshku i madhe e ha te voglin...por kjo nuk i perligj te drejten ama...


Peticion kunder vendimit te Sadamit apo behet apo jo?

Uroj dikush te ngrihet per here te fundit per kete fiasko qe po i behet historise.

E dime qe Sadami litarin e ka pak, Sadami meriton me teper, sepse ka shtypur  mizorisht njerzit ne Irak por mos te jete litar i imponuar nga Amerika per qellimet amerikane.

A e dini se nuk ben cudi e madhe qe Sadami te ekzekutohen ne 7 Nentor? A e dini se cfare eshte 7 Nentori ne SHBA juve?

-
harrova, ne fjalen e fundit sadami pasi ka permendur idiotesite "allahu akbar" por po ashtu ka permendur posacerisht "7 nentorin" e bushit.

megjithese ish-diktar, ka qene burre shteti diku ka nje fije politike ne trurin e tij.

----------


## Toro

> E duhet menduar se Superfuqit -Kane te drejt????


Po mire mos mendo se kane te drejte, kane te shtrembert!




> Ku e gjeti te drejten Bushi te shpallte luften karshi Irakut ...me thenien "Sadami duhet te le Bagdatin perndryshe Amerika do te sulmoj"... e ku te shkonte Sadami kur vendi i tij i lindje Iraku ishe...a thua i kishte shkuar Bushit ne Washington DC....


Dikur ne 1991 ne Gjirin Persik ishte bere nje si tip lufte, te cilen Sadami e humbi. Qe te mos bente shume terci-verci, OKB e Amerika i vune disa kushte per te nenshkruar  ARMEPUSHIMIN! Per 12 vjet me rradhe Sadami i shkeli ato kushtet e armepushimit....Gje qe i jepte te drejte Bushit ta sulmonte.....E more vesh ku e gjeti te drejten Bushi?

----------


## alibaba

jo vetem sadamin po te gjith ata qe e kan ate fare feje duhet me i vjerr ashtu

----------


## Alket123

> Po mire mos mendo se kane te drejte, kane te shtrembert!
> 
> Dikur ne 1991 ne Gjirin Persik ishte bere nje si tip lufte, te cilen Sadami e humbi. Qe te mos bente shume terci-verci, OKB e Amerika i vune disa kushte per te nenshkruar  ARMEPUSHIMIN!


Dikur ne 1990 nje diplomat amerikan, duke ditur zellin e sadamit per pushtet, i tha sadamit "ne menyre te fshehte se amerika nuk do kundershtoje, do e perkrah sadamin si e perkrahu me iranin ne nje lufte kunder kuvajtit"

plani ishte qe sadami, qe tani ai nuk vlente me prandaj po shkon drejt litarit, te sulmonte kuvajtin. ai e beri me bekimin e amerikes.


njerezit tallen me wmd te sadamit. me vjen keq!!!, sadami kishte arme wmd. per kete jane prove mijera kurde dhe qindra iraniane qe sot ndodhen te gjymtur nga lufta iran-iraq neper spitale

sadami kishte wmd! amerikanet ja shiten idiotit.

faturat e shitjes jane ne arkivat e pentagonit

----------


## fjollat

> Sadam Husein dënohet me vdekje me varje në litar


Parodia e drejtësisë alla amerikançe...

Kësaj i thuhet "fshati digjet, plaka krihet...", qorrat!
Gëzuar edhe kjo fitore e madhe në Irak, dita sitës aty po lulëzon drejtësia...

----------


## AlbaneZ

Mori denimin e merituar.

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Mori denimin e merituar.


Vdekja mos sot neser.... njesoj do te trokasi porten! Dhe po te me pyesesh mua dy minuta dava eshte edhe pastaj gjithcka ka mbaruar.

Ndeshkimi me i madh per dike eshte ballafaqimi me veten! Por keta tipat nuk i'a dhane kete ndeshkim Sadamit.... perkundrazi diten qe do i vejne litarin do e kthejne ne hero!

flm

----------


## Leila

Pse po e varin kur ai kerkoi pushkatim? Apo e pyeten sa per tu siguruar qe s'po ia plotesonin deshiren e fundit?

----------


## BEHARI

> jo vetem sadamin po te gjith ata qe e kan ate fare feje duhet me i vjerr ashtu


me sa un kuptoj ti je i kosoves!do pyesja ty!
po sllobodani cfar feje kishte?
a i vrau rreth 500,000 musliman ne bosnje?
po ne kosove a beri masakra?
a nejt 7 vjet ne hage?
perse nuk e denuan me vdekje?
sllobodani a duhej denu me vdekje?

keto duhet te shqetsojn ty dhe gjith nevet!pastaj te japim mendimin per sadamin
qe pa dyshim ka qen nje kriminel por jo aq sa sllobodani!RESPEKT!

----------


## alibaba

Po ti qka po mbron at far sadami, te djegu qe fola?

----------

